

Ask HN: How do you handle language communication problems? - tericho

A large portion (majority) of programmers I&#x27;ve worked with are immigrants and don&#x27;t speak English as a first language.  I have no problem with that whatsoever.  Recently though, I&#x27;ve experienced situations where communication issues have led to  significant company losses.  Further, I&#x27;m trying to improve our technical documentation and commit message quality which unfortunately requires better English[1]. How do you deal with this situation?<p>[1] This is certainly not to suggest all English-speaking programmers have better documentation or commit messages.
======
luxpir
With regard to the documentation and commit situation have you considered
looking into Plain English? [1]

As for interpersonal communication, perhaps doubly clarifying meaning,
preferably in writing. This would force thoughts to be better articulated than
a throwaway spoken comment.

Alternatively, how about flipping it and learning your colleagues' languages,
or at least the key vocabulary you might need to communicate?

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_english](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_english)

~~~
tericho
Thanks for the suggestions. I had never heard of Plain English, will be making
an effort to use it going forward.

------
ryno2019
Honestly, the main thing I can think of is: patience. I don't think there is a
quick solution.

